# Composrom early renaaissannce, that are outssiider,no one care, but icare



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Composrom early rennaissance, that are outsiders,no one care, but icare*

Gilles de Binchois,,,( border medieval lore and early renaissannce) i love Binchois works, i have several albums, Bihchois consort and ect...,
Deuxio Antoine Busnois cruelly overlook more so than Binchois , but is mass ,and finally , The might of best kept secret in England*,new york polyphony *whit the talent of this superbe ensemble i cheerish, i salute your excellence New York polyphony , i can wait for more top notch ensemble very good sounding very proffessonal.. i have alSo from same ensemble *End Begining* whitch delighful.

Please take goodcare and relaxed and enjoy the music ?

*I want someone to review Usine no.451 on bandcamp please , review this on bandcamp or do a blog spot of the montreal , rosemont disctrict, noise scene??
*
Revview on a noise web page fanzine if your care of it has potencal, you wont to write something postivive, or negative , Thanks you readers, friennds, followers, fans, wanderers,OPs into noise music please enjoy

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you heard Cantica Symphonia singing Busnois? It starts with a nice magnificat.


----------

